# Lake Wendouree Ballarat, 20 November 2011



## mozza (Sep 27, 2009)

Kayak Fishing Big Day Out, Lake Wendouree,Ballarat, Sunday 20 November 2011
This will be a social event, No entry fee, no prizes, Just fishing.
I will update this post with more information,in the coming weeks, if your interested leave a post or ph 0427359667
cheers Morry.


----------



## YakmanTone (Jul 14, 2010)

Would have to be trout!!!


----------



## mozza (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all, i have had lots of enquires from interested yakers from all over Victoria,from the flyers and the posts on this and other forums. Planning continues and an outline for the day event should be posted very soon. Thanks for the support and input received so far. The lake has been stocked with rainbow, brown trout and there is also redfin, recent fishing events have found the fishing excellent with fish of good size being caught. cheers moz.


----------



## YakmanTone (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi mozza,
Let me know when you have decided a date and time as I live in Ballarat but have never fished the lake from my yak would be very keen. The partner and I have just had a new bub on Monday so I might not be able to but if I can I will be there.


----------



## mozza (Sep 27, 2009)

ok here is an update, The events team, will be located on the west side of the lake from 7.00am at the barby area. lunch is at 12pm. BYO. barbys are free to use . A tour of the Ballarat trout hatchery will be at 1.30pm. if you catch fish during the day bring it in for a weigh in at any time for bragging rights, event will run between 7.00 am and finish at 6.00pm . if you want to start early before 7.00am thats ok too. cheers Moz.


----------



## justinagar (Sep 16, 2011)

Let's go trout fishing!


----------



## mozza (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all, This event has been cancelled due to poor weather forecast.


----------

